# Before you buy Lennox furnace, read this



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

If this helps/keeps someone from making the same mistake I have made, then it has served a purpose. The old 30 year old "nice/quite" furnace in our house bit the bullet(cracked heat exchanger), could not be revived. We needed heat. Only 2 hvac businesses in town. One couldn`t get to us for 2 weeks, so we had no choice but to go with the other. They came, and looked the situation over. The plan they came up with involved the removal of the old furnace, and the installation of a new "Lennox" G40DF(X) Series downdraft gas furnace(furnace only, no central air). Now, what does an average home owner know about furnaces, not much. This was the first time in my life I have had to purchase one. But at 64 years of age, I do remember over the years that I had heard that Lennox was a good quality furnace, so I agreed, signed on the dotted line that I okd the install, wrote out a check for $2,000 dollars US. Probably purchasing wise, the worst product I have ever bought in my life. This furnace is the most obnoxiously loud I have ever heard, and over the years, I have lived in dozens of residences. When this thing first starts up, the first thing you have to do is to turn the tv volume all the way up. It sounds like there is a jet engine running in the house, then the burners ignite, and you would swear a D-9 Bulldozer was running in the livingroom at the same time as a jet engine. When friends/aquaintences are over at the house, and the furnace comes on inevitably the first thing they will say is "there is something wrong with your furnace". At which point I will say we just bought it, it`s brand new, and you could pick their jaw up off the floor at the fact that a brand new furnace is that obnoxiously loud. We called the installers back to complain about how the noise put out by this furnace was just about unbearable. Their response was, ha, I had signed on the dotted line to have this furnace installed, and that there was nothing wrong with the furnace mechanically, I would just have to put up with the noise. Every day/night, I have to not only listen to this furnace from hell, but also to my wife when the noise wakes her up in the middle of the night. I would have never in a million years thought that putting a new furnace in your house would end up being such an aggravation. Don`t make the same mistake I did.


----------



## brentdrake (Oct 15, 2012)

IMP49,
I'm a Lennox dealer. Is there anything I can help you with on that furnace?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That sounds to me as if the installers haven't installed it correctly or set it up properly so it could be very unsafe


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The the unit here where it shakes the house when the AC comes on. It's on the roof and we have wood floors so no slab but the patio slab outside the house I could feel it come up standing there.


----------



## brentdrake (Oct 15, 2012)

@ hewee,
If you have much vibration, it's a fan blade or wheel out of balance. That would be under warranty if not to old.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No it's very old and it's a duplex and both units have the same thing so think they are very very old from the looks of it. 

Thanks for the unfo. because I was thinking the same. Now just to get the owner to fix it.

Runs to much to cool also and the kitchen heats up and I think it's the attic getting to hot or the unit is so the whole ceiling heats the place so have asked about that but so far nothing. Has a couple small vents but need more to let out the attic heat. Would save on the AC bill too and less wear on the unit.
From what I know they have never had anything service so it's 22 or 30 years pass do.


----------



## japus (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a Lenox boiler installed 3 years ago, it has served me well, however if I had a problem with it I surely would have told the people that Installed it.
I think Lenox has a fine product and you need to get with someone.


----------

